# Wie ist das mit der Handy API?



## Namenlos (20. Sep 2005)

Guten Abend!
Also ich lese immer, dass das schreiben bzw. dass der Zugriff auf Dateien mittels Java von der API des Handys abhängig ist. Ich weiß aber nich genau was damit genau gemeint ist bzw. wo ich da suchen muss. Also hier mal gleich als Beispiel: Ich habe ein Handy mit dem Namen "SDA Smartphone". Der Hersteller ist T-Mobile. 
Wenn ich jetzt nach der API suchen müsste die ihr meint, ist damit die Java API auf dem handy gemeint oder was ganz anderes? Also Wonach muss ich eigendlich suchen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Sep 2005)

Meines Wissens gibts mindestens zwei Java-Versionen, die auf Handys lauffähig sind.
Mit API sind quasi die verschiedenen Java-Bibliotheken zum Programmieren von Java-Programmen, hier in dem Fall speziell für Handys, gemeint.
Java-Programme benötigen eine so genannte Runtime-Umgebung (auch JRE, JVM oder VM), von der sie interpretiert, das heißt, ausgeführt werden.
Es kann nun sein, dass dein Handy nur Programme für eine bestimmte Runtime-Umgebung ausführen kann. Das kann eventuell aus den Unterlagen deines Handys entnommen werden, oder auch auf der Webseite des Handys beim Hersteller.
Bei einigen Handys sind die Runtime-Umgebungen fest auf dem Handy gespeichert, so dass sie nicht geupdated werden können. Dazu dürfte auch die Bedienungsanleitung des Handys oder die Webseite des Herstellers Auskunft geben können.
Das Gleiche trifft für den Download der passenden aktuellen Runtime-Umgebung für dein Handy zu.


----------



## Mag1c (28. Sep 2005)

Hi,

ich vermute, daß der OP nicht innerhalb des Telefons sondern von außen per Java auf sein Handy zugreifen möchte. Ich selbst, bin gerade dabei, meinem Siemens S65 per Java ein paar Infos zu entlocken. Über einfache Modem-Befehle ala AT... bin ich noch nicht hinausgekommen ... aber das wird noch !!  8) 

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

